# New Horse Rugs



## FlickaFlo0605 (4 August 2017)

As I've said previously I have a new pony named Flicka. Her colour is purple. And I need rugs! I need a purple, lightweight, turnout rug with a detachable hood. This is very rare, and the lower price the better. Send me links, pictures, website names, everything! Thanks guys!


----------



## Shay (5 August 2017)

If you google "purple horse rugs" you'll find loads. Purple isn't hard to find - but what size are you looking for?  And are you based in the UK?  If you need something particularly large or small that could be an issue - also if you need shipping outside the UK.


----------



## FlickaFlo0605 (5 August 2017)

She'll need a 5'3" rug. Yes, based in the U.K.  Found loads but none have ticked all boxes. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Shay (5 August 2017)

Difficult for the HHO shoppers to help you if you don't say what your boxes are though!


----------



## FlickaFlo0605 (5 August 2017)

I have told you what my boxes are. I want a PURPLE LIGHTWEIGHT TURNOUT RUG WITH A DETACHABLE HOOD, SIZE 5'3".      These are exactly the same boxes I've told you about previously.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 August 2017)

Go do your own research, you rude person.


----------



## FlickaFlo0605 (5 August 2017)

I didn't realise I was being rude, sorry. I'm new to this. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Leo Walker (5 August 2017)

FlickaFlo0605 said:



			I have told you what my boxes are. I want a PURPLE LIGHTWEIGHT TURNOUT RUG WITH A DETACHABLE HOOD, SIZE 5'3".      These are exactly the same boxes I've told you about previously.
		
Click to expand...

And when advised to google purple rug you said none had ticked your boxes, which seems highly unlikely as there are 622000 google hits...

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...0j69i57j0l4.3529j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Shay (6 August 2017)

Hard to see how that could be anything but rude.

You can't be on a forum without growing a thick skin - but sorry.  Not prepared to help this time.


----------



## Auslander (6 August 2017)

FlickaFlo0605 said:



			I didn't realise I was being rude, sorry. I'm new to this. Thank you for your help.
		
Click to expand...

How you phrased your reply was rude, whether it was on a forum you are new to, or in real life. Assume you are a child, so this might be a good time to point out that the majority of users on this forum are adults. If you remember that when you reply, you'll be fine. Peace out...


----------



## Nasicus (7 August 2017)

FlickaFlo0605 said:



			I have told you what my boxes are. I want a PURPLE LIGHTWEIGHT TURNOUT RUG WITH A DETACHABLE HOOD, SIZE 5'3". These are exactly the same boxes I've told you about previously.
		
Click to expand...





			I didn't realise I was being rude, sorry. I'm new to this. Thank you for your help.
		
Click to expand...

Just to give you benefit of the doubt, assuming you're new to talking to people online, typing IN ALL CAPITALS is the equivalent of shouting at someone. So, if you were to read what you wrote out loud, it's like you're raising your voice to shout at them in a 'can you get this into your thick skull' kind of way. Which would obviously be taken as rude. Imagine one of those awful people who think the best way to get people who speak another language to understand is to keep repeating themselves LOUDER AND SL-OW-ER.


----------



## TGM (7 August 2017)

Here is a link to a purple LW Turnout Rug with Detachable Neck, although it is not bargain basement cheap, it is still good value for money as it is made from 1200 denier material whereas the really cheap turnouts tend to be 600 denier, which tends not to be as durable or waterproof:

https://maximaequestrian.co.uk/epag...f67-456e-8c8a-cd733661d38a/Products/ME1082[1]


----------



## FestiveFuzz (7 August 2017)

Seriously just google it, there are tons out there!


----------



## Shoei (8 August 2017)

Couple of q's OP.
What budget do you have? 
What type of pony eg, wide shouldered or not.  Different manufacturers fit some horses better than others


----------

